# WOW ! Papa John’s founder alleges extortion, says he shouldn't have resigned... Wow !



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

There's WAY more to this story than the corrupt MSM will ever cover !


*Papa John’s founder alleges extortion, says he shouldn't have resigned*


*By Thomas Barrabi*
Published July 16, 2018

Papa John's founder said “it was a mistake” to step down as chairman.

He is also questioning how the company’s board investigated his use of a racial slur.

John Schnatter resigned last week after publicly apologizing for using the slur during media training with a marketing agency. Days later, in a letter to the directors reviewed by The Wall Street Journal, he accused the board of failing to do due diligence on the matter.

“The board asked me to step down as chairman without apparently doing any investigation. I agreed, though today I believe it was a mistake to do so,” Mr. Schnatter said in the letter, according to the Journal. “I will not allow either my good name or the good name of the company I founded and love to be unfairly tainted.”

Schnatter on Friday accused marketing agency Laundry Service of attempting to extort him for $6 million to keep his use of a racial slur during a May conference call from going public.

“They wanted $6 million to make it go away,” Schnatter said during an interview with WLKY, a Kentucky CBS affiliate. “They made it pretty clear. The words were, ‘If I don’t get my [expletive] money, I’m going to bury the founder. … I’m not for sale. They tried to extort us and we held firm and they took what I said and they ran to Forbes, and Forbes printed it.”

Laundry Service representatives did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Schnatter, Papa John’s founder and former CEO, stepped down as chairman of the board last week after Forbes reported that he had used the N-word during a conference call with Laundry Service executives last May. The call had been intended as a training session on how to avoid public relations mistakes.

During the May conference call, Schnatter attempted to downplay his public criticism of the NFL’s handling of player national anthem protests, arguing that KFC founder Colonel Harland Sanders had “called black people [the N-word]” without facing a public outcry. Schnatter, while still serving as Papa John’s chief executive, said last November that the NFL had hurt the pizza chain’s sales.

Schnatter told WLKY that he was “actually kind of provoked” into using the racial slur during the call, the content of which he thought was confidential.

Papa John’s said in a statement late Sunday night that a special committee of its board members had approved a plan to oust Schnatter from company headquarters and remove him as an advertising and brand spokesman.

“As previously announced, Mr. Schnatter is no longer a spokesperson for the company or the brand,” Papa John’s said in a statement. “The company has specifically requested that Mr. Schnatter cease all media appearances, and not make any further statements to the media regarding the company, its business or employees.”

Papa John’s did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Schnatter’s claims that he was extorted.

Schnatter said he is “absolutely not” a racist.

“I don’t condone racism in any way. Period,” he said.

Major League Baseball and several of its individual teams suspended their marketing agreements with Papa John’s after Schnatter’s remark went public. Schnatter also stepped down from the University of Louisville’s board of trustees.


..................................................................................................................................

*He had to step down as CEO in Jan 2018 due to pressure from Honest comments he made last year during the season about the NFL players kneeling ....

Know he's been forced out of the Company...or has he...

When you look up who the company was that he was on the phone with when the 
alleged comment was made, it's none other than The Marketing Firm Laundry Service...
Laundry Service's CEO Jason Stein stepped down on July 9, 2018 along with dozens of 
of his staff members...

Laundry Service is owned by Casey Wasserman who acquired it in late 2015, who 
happens to be quite good friends with Bill Clinton among others....*

*Casey Wasserman has Huge sports marketing ties and this looks like it was a Political
power play to illegally remove a Massive sponsor from his post thru corruption
and " Black " male....the more I dig the more obvious this is....

Papa John's Founder was set up and forced to resign by a corrupt Marketing service.
And now the TRUTH is coming to light .*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> There's WAY more to this story than the corrupt MSM will ever cover !
> 
> 
> *Papa John’s founder alleges extortion, says he shouldn't have resigned*
> ...


What is the definition of fascism today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the definition of fascism today?


Look in the mirror.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror.


*Rodent man you need a lesson on fascism, you are quite ignorant*
*on the term you hurl.....ya " little " butt curl.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rodent man you need a lesson on fascism, you are quite ignorant*
> *on the term you hurl.....ya " little " butt curl.*


Fascism: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition.


Give t time - he's working on it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 214325, member: 1707"


Fascism: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition.








/QUOTE

*Your Vile Disgusting Nature and complete Ignorance is on full display today......*

*A. You cropped a picture to TRY and support your FALSE premise.*
*B. You misrepresent the term thru FALSE statements.*
*C. You once again bring in the RACE card when there is NO RACISM.*
*D. You state that the POTUS is suppressing the opposition...That is a *
*complete LIE....You and yours are suppressing free speech thru many*
*avenues, such as Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Google, and various*
*other Media outlets that pander to the Socialist left....*

*Looks like once again you're setting yourself up on the losing side*
*of the pending CIVIL WAR.....*
*It's coming and YOU Democrats will own every drop of blood spilled *
*because of the actions you take like the above post misrepresenting*
*MY President !*

*I've stated many times previously that you need to carefully choose *
*the side of the fence you wish to be on....*

*TRUTH and HONESTY ( CONSERVATIVE )*

*or  *

*LIES and DECEPTION  ( COMMUNIST/DEMOCRATS )*


----------

